
Founders Fund Closes $220 Million Second Fund - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/17/founders-fund-closes-220-million-second-fund/
======
jsmcgd
Sorry, not relevant but since when does no one wear a necktie? Check out the
picture in the link. I can now see the value of the tie; their general throat,
neck, collar area looks a disgrace. You'd think with all the money they've
just made, they might want to announce it with a ludicrously expensive and
obnoxious tie. When I make my millions I'm going straight out to buy the
world's best tie and become the world's most handsomest man when viewed from
the navel to the chin.

